# Fritzbox 7360 Netzwerkprobleme veraltetes Fitz OS? Neuanschaffung?



## arachschurgrach (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Netzwerk momentan mehrere Probleme, die evtl. zusammenhängen.

1. Das Streaming über Fire TV Stick hakt, bzw. bricht ab. Das Problem tritt unregelmäßig auf. Zeitweise läuft alles wie es soll. Die Fehlerhäufigkeit nimmt aber gefühlt zu.

2. Zeitgleich mit 1. aber nicht zwangläufig mit 1. reißt die Internetverbindung, bzw. die ganze WLAN Verbindung auf anderen Geräten (Handy, Tablet, etc.) ab.

3. Am PC (über WLAN) sinkt die Geschwindigkeit und steigt der Ping zum teil extrem. Auch hier kann ich zeitlich kein Muster finden. Das Problem tritt auch direkt nach dem Hochfahren auf wenn keine anderen Geräte im Netz sind. Der Router selber gibt an mit voller Bandbreite mit dem Internet verbunden zu sein. Dies Problem tritt auf seit ich neulich die SSID geändert habe.

Ich habe eine Fritzbox 7360 EWE Edition mit einem Fritz WLAN Repeater 310. Es läuft Fritz OS 6.33 was laut automatischen Update die aktuellste verfügbare Version für diesen Router ist. Die Bandbreite meiner Verbindung ist 50 Mbit, wie ich auch in verschiedenen Messungen erreiche (Der Knotenpunkt ist sehr nah bei, die "letzte Meile" beträgt höchstens 50m)

Ich überlege jetzt einen neuen Router anzuschaffen, da ich sowieso gerne auch ac nutzen würde. Könnte dies meine Probleme lösen und wenn ja würde es sich anbieten gleich einen Router mit Modem zu nehmen oder kann man die Fitzbox als Modem nutzen und einen Router einzeln anschließen. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## airXgamer (8. Mai 2019)

Kontrolliere mal, ob die fritzbox das Wlan auf den richtigen (freien) Kanälen sendet und stelle eventuell mal den Kanal manuell ein (verschiedene probieren).


Falls du einen neuen Router willst schau dir doch mal die 7530 an, die macht auf mich einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Die 7590 ist für dich wahrscheinlich etwas over powered. Diesen Router würdest du dann direkt an deinen Anschluss anschließen, die alte 7360 als Modem zu nutzen könnte Geschwindigkeitseinbußen mit sich ziehen, würde ich von abraten.


----------



## robbe (8. Mai 2019)

Ich würde zumindest bei der Fritzbox anfangen mit der Ursachensuche. Also weg mit dem alten Schinken. Danach kann man weiter sehen und evtl. den Provider kontaktieren.


----------



## fotoman (8. Mai 2019)

arachschurgrach schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Fritzbox 7360 EWE Edition mit einem Fritz WLAN Repeater 310. Es läuft Fritz OS 6.33 was laut automatischen Update die aktuellste verfügbare Version für diesen Router ist.


Ist das eine Spezial-Edition mit EWE-FritzOS? Oder eine sehr alte FB 7360 v1? Falls nein, dann gäbe es zumindest ein FritzOS 6.85
Neues Wartungsupdate: AVM bringt FritzBox 7360 auf FritzOS 6.85 - WinFuture.de

Hast Du denn bei den Verbindungsproblemen mal einfach versucht, die Fritzbox oder noch besser ein anderes Gerät im eigenen WLan zu erreichen? Im Zweifel  halt mal einen PC/Laptop/Tablet per altmodischem, total aus der Mode gekommenem Lan-Kabel an die FB hängen und testen, ob bei Problemen mit dem WLan dann auch über das steinalte und zu verachtende Lan-Kabel kein Internet verfügbar ist.

Das ganze hört sich für mich eher nach einem WLan Problem an. Warum hast Du denn die SSID geändert, wenn es vorher lief?

Hast Du am PC mal einen WLan-Scanner laufen lassen um zu ermitteln, ob nicht einfach das 2,4 GHz Netz bei Dir überlastet ist. U.U. nutzt sogar ein "freundlicher" Nachbar genau die selbe SSID für sein Netz. Oder er funkt mit genauso vielen Geräten im 2,4 GHz Netz herum und irgendwan ist es halt voll.

Die alte FB als Modem zu nutzen würde ich nicht machen. Einerseits kostete es unnötig Strom, andererseits wird die alte FB so langsam zum möglichen Sicherheitsproblem. AVM patched da nichts mehr (bzw. hat es bei Dir schon sehr lange nicht mehr getan), womit man sich irgendwann fragen sollte, ob einem das gesparte Geld für eine andere FB inkl.Modem das potentielle Risiko Wert ist. Klar, wer noch mit WIn XP oder ab MItte 2020 mit Win 7 surft, dem kann sowas egal sein.

Was es da gibt, keine Ahnung, ich steige durch die hundettausenden von FB-Varianten nicht mehr durch und werde, wenn ich meine FB7390 mal erstze, nach der FB mit dem Features suchen, die ich dann benötige.


----------



## robbe (9. Mai 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ist das eine Spezial-Edition mit EWE-FritzOS? Oder eine sehr alte FB 7360 v1? Falls nein, dann gäbe es zumindest ein FritzOS 6.85
> Neues Wartungsupdate: AVM bringt FritzBox 7360 auf FritzOS 6.85 - WinFuture.de



Von den EWE Editions gibt es genau wie von den normalen 7360 eine V1 und V2, steht dann auch hinten drauf.
Gefühlt sind aber 90% der EWE 7360 eine V1 und gehen demzufolge nur bis 6.33.
Die EWE Edition V2 gehen dann enstprechend bis 6.85.


----------



## arachschurgrach (9. Mai 2019)

Danke für die vielen Antworten und Vorschläge

1. Ja Internet über LAN läuft stabil und schnell. Während der Ausfälle des WLAN habe ich das allerdings noch nicht getestet nur wenn's am PC langsam wird.

2. Meine Fritzbox ist V1.

3. Ich musste die SSID ändern, weil ein Nachbar die gleiche nutzte.

4. Kanal habe ich geprüft. Ist i.O., aber ich habe Zuhause recht viele WLAN Geräte. Bis zu 8 gleichzeitig im Netz. Evtl. Gib es da Probleme?

Ich denke ich werde mal über einen Nachfolger meiner Fritzbox nachdenken, wenn die sogar schon zum Sicherheitsproblem wird. Gibt es eigentlich sinnvolle Alternativen zu einer neuen Fritzbox?


----------



## airXgamer (9. Mai 2019)

Für Privatanwender mit normalen IT Kenntnissen bietet AVM mit der Fritzbox immer noch den besten Router. Man kann so ziemlich alles einstellen, was ein Endanwender in einem kleinen Netz braucht (und mehr). Gerade im Bereich WLAN und Mesh geht im Selbstbau mit OpenWRT Routern oder Ubiquiti Geräten heute deutlich mehr und deutlich günstiger als AVM es schafft, aber die Fritzbox bietet einfach ein gutes all-in-one Paket. 

Zurück zu deinem Problem: Mal mit Priorisierung des PCs versucht? Internetzugang fuer wichtige Netzwerkgeraete und -anwendungen priorisieren | FRITZ!Box 7360 SL | AVM Deutschland


----------



## arachschurgrach (9. Mai 2019)

PC priorisieren wäre in meinen Augen eher ein kurzfristiger Notbehelf, zumal es das Problem des Fire TV Sticks nicht löst.
Ich werde meine ohnehin etwas veraltete Fritzbox tauschen und sehen, ob dies die Probleme löst.


----------

